

Code Documentation - antonios
http://www.spinellis.gr/blog/20100711/

======
thangalin
Business owners seldom see:

(1) The business requirements met by the code.

(2) The extent of the source code documentation.

(3) The quality of the comments (i.e., direction for future maintainers versus
profanity, song lyrics, or obscure references).

(4) The time it takes to document code and its added business value.

I would like to see an editor that links, rather than embeds, source code
comments with documentation, while allowing the documentation to be extracted
independently. Such as:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3QqjhzhnAw#t=1m41s>

------
jsharpe
I'd be interested to know what a lot of these projects are. That graph
suggests that there are a good number of projects that have > 90 comment lines
per 100 lines, which just seems absurd.

Do they count perl one-liners where there is a huge amount of functionality
packed into a single line, with a big comment above it explaining what it
does?

